# voy de culo



## los_setenta

Hola:

¿Qué significa *voy de culo*? "Te escribo después, voy de culo." 

Gracias, M.


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Expresión muy coloquial para decir "voy fatal", por falta de tiempo, llego tarde,
poco estudiado el examen, la chica no quiere, etc...(en España).

Saludos


----------



## chics

Significa que tiene demasiadas cosas que hacer y que no puede parar ni un minuto. Es una expresión informal, no vulgar, que se utiliza mucho.


----------



## heidita

chics said:


> Significa que tiene demasiadas cosas que hacer y que no puede parar ni un minuto. Es una expresión informal, no vulgar, que se utiliza mucho.


 
Yo sí diría que es vulgar, chics. No lo diría delante de mi suegra, por poner un ejemplo. 

Significa que vas fatal de tiempo. Ya se ha dicho.


----------



## lazarus1907

heidita said:


> Yo sí diría que es vulgar, chics. No lo diría delante de mi suegra, por poner un ejemplo.
> 
> Significa que vas fatal de tiempo. Ya se ha dicho.


No siempre:

Como no lo acabes a tiempo, ¡vas de culo!

La locución está en el DRAE, y la clasifican de "coloquial malsonante":


> *ir de **~**.*
> *1. *loc. verb. coloq. malson. Dicho de una persona: *estar listo.*
> *2. *loc. verb. coloq. malson. Dicho de una cosa: Ir mal o desarrollarse insatisfactoriamente. _Nuestras expectativas de beneficios van de culo_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## chics

heidita said:


> Yo sí diría que es vulgar, chics. No lo diría delante de mi suegra, por poner un ejemplo.


 
¿Lo dices porque contiene "culo"? Mi suegra lo dice delante de mí... Quería decir que es una expresión familiar, pero nadie la evita delante de los niños, por ejemplo.


----------



## heidita

chics said:


> ¿Lo dices porque contiene "culo"? Mi suegra lo dice delante de mí... Quería decir que es una expresión familiar, pero nadie la evita delante de los niños, por ejemplo.


 
A mí me sorprende, chics. Yo sí la evito delante de los niños. A lo mejor es una cuestión generacional. 

En el Drae también la califican como "malsonante". No se debe dar la impresión a que se puede usar en cualquier lugar sin más.


----------



## chics

ena 63 said:


> , la chica no quiere, etc...(en España).


 ¿Me lo puedes explicar, por favor?

No sé si es otra diferencia de uso entre Madrid y Barcelona. Aquí sólo significa "estar muy (demasiado) ocupado" y no es nada vulgar. De hecho es muy típica en el trabajo, con clientes, con jefes... Indica exclusivamente a la falta física y material de tiempo y no tiene referencias sexuales. Se utiliza indistintamente que "voy de vólido".


----------



## Maruja14

chics said:


> ¿Me lo puedes explicar, por favor?
> 
> No sé si es otra diferencia de uso entre Madrid y Barcelona. Aquí sólo significa "estar muy (demasiado) ocupado" y no es nada vulgar. De hecho es muy típica en el trabajo, con clientes, con jefes... Indica exclusivamente a la falta física y material de tiempo y no tiene referencias sexuales. Se utiliza indistintamente que "voy de vólido".


 
Estoy de acuerdo, no tiene connotaciones sexuales. Pero es vulgar y yo también lo evitaría delante de los niños.

No creo que un niño deba decirle a su profesor, por ejemplo, "voy de culo".

Y, también estoy de acuerdo con ena, la expresión significa "lo llevo fatal", en cualquier situación: llego tarde, no me da tiempo a acabar, el examen lo llevo fatal preparado, esta chica no quiere salir conmigo...

En el caso que pregunta los_setenta, supongo que se refiere a que no tiene tiempo en ese momento de escribir, que lleva prisa y más tarde lo hará.

"Voy de vólido" no lo he oído antes ¿qué es lo que significa esa expresión? ¿Qué es vólido?

Saludos.


----------



## heidita

ena 63 said:


> la chica no quiere, etc...(en España).
> 
> Saludos


  



chics said:


> ¿Me lo puedes explicar, por favor?
> 
> .


jejeje, la acepción de *ena* tiene gracia. En efecto, si _vas de culo con alquien_, es que se te da fatal, o sea, no hay tu tía, no ligas.


----------



## ena 63

Por mis lares, "ir de culo", no es sólo "ir mal de tiempo", es ir mal, fatal en cualquier situación.
"Voy a pedirle a Carmen que salga conmigo, aunque sé que voy de culo".
(casi seguro que no va a querer)
"Me he presentado al examen aún sabiendo que voy de culo"
(No he hecho nada, pero por presentarme que no quede)
"Voy de culo con las traducciones"
(voy fatal, estoy que no me entero, no me salen)

PD: Y de acuerdo con Maruja y Heidita, nunca lo diría delante de niños pequeños ni de ¡mis jefes!


----------



## los_setenta

¡Muchísimas gracias a todas/os!

Saludos, Mara


----------



## chics

Entonces, ¿_fatal _como _muy mal_? Podéis usar "de culo" como sinónimo de "muy mal" (pero en vulgar) ¿no es eso? Y supongo que vendrá de encular o algo así.

Bueno, pues ahora puedo afirmar que aquí (¿Cataluña? ¿más? ¿menos?) es distinto. Para nosotros una respuesta a mail como la que recibió *Los_setenta* es la mar de normal. El significado de Madrid (y más sitio ¿no?) es más genérico pero también cuadra, a priori, ¿o nadie lo escribiría así, tan campante? Para decir "ahora no me va bien" ¿no? Por que está en el trabajo y asoma un jefe la cabeza, por ejemplo.

*Los_setenta*, tendrás que saber de dónde es quien te escribe esto para saber exactamente qué quería decir, aunque es parecido. No va bien (por lo que sea) o no tiene tiempo por que está demasiado atareado en este momento.


----------



## los_setenta

Precisamente de Barcelona. 

En mi estancia ahí, unos nueve meses, nunca había oido esta expresión, pero bueno...


----------



## Hydro

Por aca en mi tierra la palabra "culo", no importa como la conjugues es una expesion vulgar (exceptuando "culo de botella" cuando te refieres a los cristales de espejuelos de mucho aumento). Culo se refirie al ano anatomicamente hablando.  
Aca puedes decir "voy de culo" cuando le estas dando reversa al automovil, pero no se usa. Talvez por el machismo.
Cuando estamos con el tiempo comprometido NO decimos "voy de culo" porque se puede mal interpretar, mejor decimos "estoy atras", "voy tarde" o "tengo prisa" y otras mas.


----------



## SpiceMan

Maruja14 said:


> "Voy de vólido" no lo he oído antes ¿qué es lo que significa esa expresión? ¿Qué es vólido?
> 
> Saludos.


Supongo que es bólido, por la velocidad generalmente atribuída a estos. Es decir voy a toda marcha/máxima velocidad/apuradísimo.


----------



## aceituna

No sé si habéis oído alguna vez esto:
Voy de culo, cuesta arriba y contra el viento.
(O sea, muuuuucho peor que ir de culo)

:-D


----------



## Maruja14

SpiceMan said:


> Supongo que es bólido, por la velocidad generalmente atribuída a estos. Es decir voy a toda marcha/máxima velocidad/apuradísimo.


 
Pues será eso. No se me había ocurrido.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Si mal no recuerdo, esa expresión, se debe a lo dificil que es sacar a los bebes cuando "Vienen de culo", al momento de llegar al mundo... ( se imaginan la paridera del doctor???) 
Por lo tanto concuerdo con que se trata de algo que esta dificil, o podría ser tambien retardado simplemente.
por favor corrijanme si me equivoco...


----------



## Maruja14

ROSANGELUS said:


> Si mal no recuerdo, esa expresión, se debe a lo dificil que es sacar a los bebes cuando "Vienen de culo", al momento de llegar al mundo... ( se imaginan la paridera del doctor???)
> Por lo tanto concuerdo con que se trata de algo que esta dificil, o podría ser tambien retardado simplemente.
> por favor corrijanme si me equivoco...


 
Pues no lo sé, pero esto he encontrado en internet:

"Antonio Conde considera que lo de "ir de culo" (= en situación difícil o apurada) se desprende del lenguaje marinero. En contra de lo que suele creer el navegar de empopada (con el viento entrando de popa) presenta algunas dificultades."

Aquí el enlace


----------



## Jellby

aceituna said:


> No sé si habéis oído alguna vez esto:
> Voy de culo, cuesta arriba y contra el viento.
> (O sea, muuuuucho peor que ir de culo)



Todo lo contrario:

Voy de culo, cuesta abajo y sin frenos


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Maruja14 said:


> Pues no lo sé, pero esto he encontrado en internet:
> 
> "Antonio Conde considera que lo de "ir de culo" (= en situación difícil o apurada) se desprende del lenguaje marinero. En contra de lo que suele creer el navegar de empopada (con el viento entrando de popa) presenta algunas dificultades."
> 
> Aquí el enlace


 
Lastima , no puedo ver tu enlace, suena interesante.
Pero, te parece una mala comparación? lo del nacimineto?, es más, hasta he escuchado lo de los nacimientos, normalmente los bebes se colocan de cabeza, pero algunos vienen de pié ( de los cuales se dice que serán personas muy sortarias)  y otros de culo, me imagino que en esos casos seria mejor la cesarea...
Bueno en fin, creo que me estoy saliendo... Chao


----------



## Dhampir

Hello !!
bueno esta expresion en realidad yo nunca la usaria, pues aqui en Cuba para la persona que escuche esa frase tendría un mal concepto de mi personalidad..la verdad aqui nos expresamos de una forma muy diferente.

Atentamente 
Dhampir


----------



## heidita

aceituna said:


> Voy de culo, cuesta arriba y contra el viento.
> (O sea, muuuuucho peor que ir de culo)
> 
> :-D


 


Jellby said:


> Todo lo contrario:
> 
> Voy de culo, cuesta abajo y sin frenos


 
Jelby, son opiniones , mi joya dice también: 
*Voy de culo y contra el viento.*


----------



## pejeman

Una expresión parecida "irse de nalgas", en México significa algo así como "por la sorpresa, me fui de espaldas"

Irse de culo significaría también resbalarse, darse un sentón y hasta deslizarse un poco.

Andar de nalgas por alguien significa estar enculado o sea muy enamorado de alguien

Todo eso asocié con el acápite de este mecate. 

Saludos.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Para mí, *ir de culo* es ir muy mal con algo, incluso con el tiempo.

Respecto a lo que dices, *Rosa*, sobre los nacimientos, es cierto; yo también creo desde siempre que la expresión viene de lo mal que se pasa cuando el niño se presenta de culo: la peor situación para él y para la madre.

Si bien no creo que haya que atribuirle ninguna connotación sexual al origen de la expresión, se puede comprender que en ciertas regiones llegue a ser malsonante. En España, desde luego, en el lenguaje coloquial, no creo que lo sea.


----------



## Dyablo

pues akii voi de culoo es:
voy emputado (enojado)
voy sin tiempo
voy con miedo (con el culo en la mano)
y culoo es completamente informal ya que es una mala palabra tambien le llaman culo al ano tanto masculino como femenino!


----------



## heidita

Dyablo said:


> Pues aquí voy de culoo es:
> voy emputado (enojado)
> voy sin tiempo
> voy con miedo (con el culo en la mano)
> Y culoo es completamente informal ya que es una mala palabra también le llaman culo al ano tanto masculino como femenino!


 
*¡Bienvenido al foro, dyablo!*

(Te he hecho algunas correcciones, ya que no se permite _chat talk_ en este foro.)

Me ha hecho mucha gracia lo de _ir con el culo en la mano_. Eso, ni lo de_ ir emputado_  se usa en España. 

Mi marido ha dicho que él entendería por _ir con el culo en la mano_: ir deprisa.

La última anotación (subrayada) no la he entendido.


----------



## chics

SpiceMan said:


> Supongo que es bólido, por la velocidad generalmente atribuída a estos. Es decir voy a toda marcha/máxima velocidad/apuradísimo.


 
Sí, presioné la tecla de al lado... y significa exactamete eso.


----------



## Jellby

heidita said:


> Jelby, son opiniones , mi joya dice también:
> *Voy de culo y contra el viento.*



Supongo también que depende de si vas con todas las circunstancias en contra o directo a la perdición...


----------



## krolaina

Para mí también es como dice Jellby...¡siento llevaros la contraria Heidi y Joya! Imagina ir de culo en una cuesta... y sin frenos!

De todas formas os dejo aquí algo que he encontrado (para daros la razón también!):

Hay quien considera que lo de ir de culo (en situación difícil o apurada) se desprende del lenguaje marinero. Navegar de empopada (con el viento entrando de popa, la parte posterior de una embarcación) presenta algunas dificultades. Es como cuando aparcas el coche, que lo puedes hacer de culo o con el culo, dependiendo de lo mal que lo hagas...


----------



## Eduardo Lozano T.

¡Las cosas del idioma! Por aquí (Colombia) la expresión ir de culo o irse de culo no tiene sino un significado: caerse de para atrás. "_Me di un tropezón y casi me voy de culo"_ Es expresión popular y vulgar, nunca se pronunciaría en una reunión formal o en un foro. Saludos
Eduardo Lozano T.
Bogotá


----------



## roseruf

Hola heidita y chics, soy catalana (Barcelona) con familia basca y leonesa y si algo he observado es que los catalanes somos "mal hablados". Usamos tacos con más soltura, no es raro oír a los niños expresiones que a mis primos vascos no oiría. 
A mi tampoco me suena mal "ir e culo", y sí,se lo puedo decir a mi jefe sin problemas (soy doctorada y trabajo en un centro de investigación, no sobre un informal andamio)


----------



## pejeman

roseruf said:


> Hola heidita y chics, soy catalana (Barcelona) con familia basca y leonesa y si algo he observado es que los catalanes somos "mal hablados". Usamos tacos con más soltura, no es raro oír a los niños expresiones que a mis primos vascos no oiría.
> A mi tampoco me suena mal "ir e culo", y sí,se lo puedo decir a mi jefe sin problemas (soy doctorada y trabajo en un centro de investigación, no sobre un informal andamio)


 
Te felicito, pero recuerda que Miguel Ángel pintó los frescos de la Capilla Sixtina tumbado sobre un informal andamio.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

pejeman said:


> Te felicito, pero recuerda que Miguel Ángel pintó los frescos de la Capilla Sixtina tumbado sobre un informal andamio.


 


y nunca se fué de culo??


----------



## pejeman

ROSANGELUS said:


> y nunca se fué de culo??


 
Parece ser que el Papa de entonces se fue de culo, al ver la obra terminada.


----------



## roseruf

Jajajaj
Seguro que maldijo lo suyo y no con finura, que menudo genio dicen que tenía el mozo!!


----------



## chics

pejeman said:


> Parece ser que el Papa de entonces se fue de culo, al ver la obra terminada.


Nosotros aquí diríamos *caerse de culo*.

Por cierto, estoy de acuerdo con roseruf, en Cataluña se utilizan con más naturalidad las expresiones con caca y culo (también se dice que tenemos una cultura un poco ecatológica ¿por qué será?). En este caso concreto, además, se trata de un significado distinto de la expresión.


----------



## Dyablo

heidita said:


> *¡Bienvenido al foro, dyablo!*
> 
> (Te he hecho algunas correcciones, ya que no se permite _chat talk_ en este foro.)
> 
> Me ha hecho mucha gracia lo de _ir con el culo en la mano_. Eso, ni lo de_ ir emputado_  se usa en España.
> 
> Mi marido ha dicho que él entendería por _ir con el culo en la mano_: ir deprisa.
> 
> La última anotación (subrayada) no la he entendido.



No veo las correcciones. pero no importa. ok lo de "ir con el culo en la mano" (en México) es tener miedo, ir con miedo. te voy a dar un ejemplo...
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Yo: oye carlos, ayer en la madrugada fui con mi novia y se me quedó tirado el carro en el calle, tuve que caminar por lo oscuro hacia mi casa, "llevaba el culo en la mano" (osea traía miedo) porque pasé por puros "cholos", (delincuentes, bandalos, vagos)

carlos: ya me imaginó, lo bueno que no te pasó nada...

---------------------------------------------------------------------

es que si me permites explicarte un poco. en México la palabra culo le llamamos al "ANO". también al miedo, etc aquí si dices voy de culo, cualquier persona que oiga, pensará que vas con miedo. otra forma es "está hasta el culo" que significa que estaba lleno (de gente):
persona1: fuiste a el estadio de futbol?
persona2: si, si fui, estaba has el culo el estadio


----------



## aceituna

En España también se utiliza "estar hasta el culo" para decir que un sitio está lleno de gente.


----------

